# Panasonic Projectors



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm looking at getting either the PT-AE2000U or the 3000U, the price difference is $200 more for the 3000U, is it worth getting the 3000U for the extra money? My screen size is going to be 90" at most, more likely 85". It will be in a completely light controlled space. Any thoughts?

-Andrew


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Simple and to the point, thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, the 2000 was a good projector, but the 3000 is a fantastic projector and if the difference is only $200, I would definitely go for the 3k.


----------

